# TT Mk3 rumour.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The next generation TT-S will get a 5 cylinder engine, 











and the next generation TT RS will get the all new 3.0 TFSI V(r)6 engine.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Vr6 is making a come back...!


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm. Not sure that placing more weight ahead of the front axle is the best way to go. Sure straight line acceleration won't be compromised, but turn in certainly will.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm surprised the mk7 rear suspension seems to be identical to the mk5. Or did they just cobble that together for the show car?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I like the intake on the 3.0, exhaust looks a little small. Hope it come to US with a 7-speed DSG.

The weight would clearly be a concern. I would hate to increase the plow effect over present


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

VR6exy98 said:


> The Vr6 is making a come back...!


Yes, except not the ****ty anemic n/a version!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The old 3.2 V(r)6 in the TT weigh less then the new 2.5 TFSI 5 cylinder. (184 Kg)

This new V(r)6 could be build with Magnesium engine block to make it lighter.

I think there would not be to much weight difference between the two.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

So whats up with those pictures? The first one just looks like the current TTRS and the second one looks like an N.A. V6. Surely the next TTRS will not be N.A?


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> So whats up with those pictures? The first one just looks like the current TTRS and the second one looks like an N.A. V6. Surely the next TTRS will not be N.A?


Looks like it is from this.
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-design-vision-gti/

That GTI looks like it got a bunch of styling from the Aventador and I think looks very nice.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Williamttrs said:


> So whats up with those pictures? The first one just looks like the current TTRS and the second one looks like an N.A. V6. Surely the next TTRS will not be N.A?


Nothing N.A. about that V6 engine.


----------



## smack_ttrs (Mar 24, 2013)

R5T said:


> Nothing N.A. about that V6 engine.


water to air intercooler? don't see anything hanging off the front but the intake does look like it's heading to the back of the motor and the only reason for that is to pull it through a turbo.

you think a mag block? seems like a properly designed sleeved aluminum block would hold up and be much more cost effective.

either way it would be nice to get some of that weight off the nose.

exhaust looks clean but no flapper mech. also the tie rods look wimpier than the s


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

The drivetrain rendering is for the Vision Design GTI (or whatever it is called, see link above).

Why are we thinking that the concept car's engine will make it into the mk3 TT-RS?


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Guess I'll have to start working on selling the TTRS since the engine won't be anything special anymore


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

hightechrdn said:


> The drivetrain rendering is for the Vision Design GTI (or whatever it is called, see link above).
> 
> Why are we thinking that the concept car's engine will make it into the mk3 TT-RS?


Because according to rumors the TTS will get a 310 hp 5 cylinder engine.
In this case a 6 cylinder for the TT RS would make sense.
With a sigle turbo the 3.0 TFSI engine will still produce up to 400+ hp.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Brilliant- VR is finally being rid of its iron block. My guess is it will be an aluminum core with magnesium casting around similar to the inline 6 BMW turbo motors. I wish they make an NA version available as well with about 300hp in a car under or around 3000lbs with 6MT and AWD.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The exhaust on the new version looks kind of .....restricting. The pipe going into the back seems smaller diameter and the muffler is definitely smaller on the 6


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

R5T said:


> Because according to rumors the TTS will get a 310 hp 5 cylinder engine.
> In this case a 6 cylinder for the TT RS would make sense.
> With a sigle turbo the 3.0 TFSI engine will still produce up to 400+ hp.


I doubt the next TT RS will have a bigger engine than the current one. Actually I think the best case scenario will be the same engine but more power (~ 380 Hp).

BUT seeing the current trend it's higly possible the TT RS will have a 2.0 ~ 340 hp engine with less weight & better balance or a hybrid combination. The 3L engines will be for the RS4 & RS5 and 4L for the RS6 & RS7. 
There is no way the next 3L engine will be installed in the TT so people should not dream about this.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

you base the idea that the TTRS will use the VR6 on the assumption the TTS will get teh 2.5 TSI?

The 3.0 is too heavy for the TT and everything else points to the lower TT 's getting smaller output engines.... 

If anything, we should be happy they are keeping the 2.5T for the RS models....


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

You missing the point that the OLD 3.2 VR6 was already lighter then the 2.5 TFSI 5 cylinder engine.
The new VR6 will "NOT" have a "IRON" engine block anymore, but a lightweight one.
Making the new 3.0 ltr engine even lighter then the old 3.2 VR6, and there for even more lighter then the 2.5 ltr engine.

The 2.5 TFSI engine is a heavy PIG by now a day engine standards.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

you are _correct _about the TT-S: it will have a 5-cylinder engine.

but you are _incorrect_ about the TT-RS, as it will ALSO have a 5-cylinder engine. 

Audi are about to introduce the 5-cylinder in different configurations with different power figures. Stay tuned.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

*55*



everso said:


> you are _correct _about the TT-S: it will have a 5-cylinder engine.
> 
> but you are _incorrect_ about the TT-RS, as it will ALSO have a 5-cylinder engine.
> 
> Audi are about to introduce the 5-cylinder in different configurations with different power figures. Stay tuned.


How do you know the TT-S will have the 5-cylinder engine when no one knows how the MK3 will even look?
Almost all the rumors before the RS6 was launched pointed a 600bhp engine --> all magazines stated this and all were wrong.
Same goes with the RS5 --> many rumored about a turbo engine and in the end was still a NA.

The trend is to go with smaller engines and lower consumption and not bigger so I really doubt the TTS will have a 5 cylinder. 

The different configurations of the 2.5 L engine will be matched to Q3, A3, A4 ... --> see RS Q3, A3 concept, ... so basically bigger cars


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The 5 cylinder engine "WILL NOT" be used longitudinal in front engine Audi's above the A3.
The "quattro concept" was a exception on the rule, because it was a concept with no production plans, next Gen Audi R8 could have it as a base engine though. (Could be named R5 with that engine)
Further will the next generation 5 cylinder engine get Cylinder on Demand, meaning deactivation of 2 cylinders, making it a 3 cylinder in fuel save mode.
There are even Twincharger rumors for more powerful versions to compensate for turbo lag.


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Not sure where these rumors are coming from. But according to Car and Driver: http://www.caranddriver.com/feature...i-a5-and-2018-audi-a9-rendered-detailed-news:

TTS: 4 cyl, 300hp
TT-RS: 5cyl, 380hp


----------



## eggeegg (May 7, 2013)

Oops, fixed link:

http://www.caranddriver.com/feature...di-a5-and-2018-audi-a9-rendered-detailed-news


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Car & Driver is repeating old news over and over again.


----------

